# Tug reference books/websites



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I worked in the USA for more than six months during 2002 and saw many tugs in my travels. Although I have managed to track down information for most of the larger tug fleets I have found it very difficult to find information about tugs from smaller fleets especially the pusher tugs found on coastal and river environments. Does anyone know of any good reference books or websites on this subject? www.equasis.org is very good but this also only covers the larger fleets.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello Bob S 
if it is british tugs 
Have you seen the publication on Tugs Entitled 
“150 Years of the Maltese Cross” The story of the Tyne Blyth & Wear Tug companies, By John H Proud. Isbn 0952272105


----------



## shauno (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Bob s you could always try the following http://www.lekko.org/internationalentree.htm you most probably know about Lekko but if not that i would say is the best around for tug info


----------



## glenn (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Bob S Have you tried www.tugtalk.co.uk its not a bad site to visit


----------



## shauno (Aug 29, 2005)

how could i forget about TugTalk


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone, tried all of them and yes, excellent sites. I found another good site for US ships including many of the tugs I was tracking down.

http://www.st.nmfs.gov/st1/CoastGuard/VesselByName.html


----------

